# Photos of my S8 Beast!!



## W7 PMC

Many thanks to Jon for hosting the photos & designing my new sig pic ;D


----------



## kmpowell

'kin 'el that is one big motor!!! 

Your petrol station is gonna love you! 

Give us the spec then, actual colour etc.....


----------



## vagman

Nice lookin car.

Avus silver, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Guest

nice.....

but just like what my bro has 

and like him you also have BLANK SWITCHES ! on the centre consol.. :-/


----------



## head_ed

Is that Des & Mel you're watching? Tut tut! :


----------



## W7 PMC

> 'kin 'el that is one big motor!!! Â
> 
> Your petrol station is gonna love you! Â
> 
> Give us the spec then, actual colour etc.....


Kev,

Full spec is 2002 52 plate Audi S8 in Avus Silver with red leather (option) interior incorporating Recaro electric (14 adjustments) front seats with drivers memory which includes the steering wheel, wing mirrors & seatbelts 8) & matching red control pack (door insets & armrests etc). Engine is a 4.2 litre 40 valve V8, pushing out 360bhp stock  ;D. The only extras on the car, over & above the extensive standard kit are GSM phone prep (lovely toy) & heated rear seats ;D.

Standard spec includes 20" RS4 wheels (bling bling) with huge Brembo front callipers, tiptronic gearbox (stick & wheel shift controls), colour TV with Teletext, dual display satellite navigation (tv screen & DIS viewing), 10 speaker Bose hi-fi system with 6 disc changer (awesome sound), double glazed windows , parking distance control front & rear, Bi-Xenon, adaptive cruise control, electric sunroof, easy entry (steering wheel & seat moves out of the way).

Thats about it really, i may have mentioned other stuff on my S8 review a few threads further down, that i posted a couple of days after collecting her.

Fuel economy is not so good, but should expect mid 20's on a sensible run, but i don't pay for any of my fuel, so economy was not a decision factor ;D

Performance is amazing for the size of car. The power is instant & comes in at very low revs. The weight of the car due to its aluminium body & suspension components is only about 250kg more than a TT  so the performance figures are excellent. The 0-60 time ranges from 5.1secs to 6.2secs, depending on what test you read & top speed is limited to the regular 155mph, but if the limiter is removed, 180ish is the maximum.

She will be going to AMD in December for a re-map & Milltek cat back, which will increase the power to 400bhp & bring the 0-60 down to sub 5secs & a top speed of 190mph (they remove the speed limiter ;D).

I am very happy with my purchase & although the car would not be to everyones tastes, it satisfies my desire for performance, luxury, practicality & overall driving enjoyment all rolled into a single vehicle. The bonus is the look on other drivers faces when this huge motor just leaves them sniffing my exhaust fumes.

Last thing to say, the engine sounds like an automotive orgasm


----------



## W7 PMC

> Is that Des & Mel you're watching? Tut tut! :


It is indeed & what of it  ;D There was not much on the telly yesterday lunchtime ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

> nice.....
> 
> but just like what my bro has Â
> 
> and like him you also have BLANK SWITCHES ! on the centre consol.. Â :-/


Cheers,

I'm stumped as well by the blank switches. I can't for a moment work out what could or would they have been used for, as the car has everything fitted as standard. I may fire a question into my stealer when i pick up the First Aid kit that some theiving scally stole from the rear centre armrest during its preperation


----------



## phil

In some cars there are switches which are always blank. Like on the TT before esp, or the headlight dipper on xenon equipped models.


----------



## moley

Looks like a (much) bigger version of Vlastan's TT ;D

Nice car.

Moley


----------



## garyc

Slutty but nice. I approve. ;D


----------



## jhaig

> Many thanks to Jon for hosting the photos & designing my new sig pic ;D


Anytime Â - more I look at those pictures the more I love the car by the way. The red skins and the Avus look lovely together.

Jon


----------



## kmpowell

> Anytime Â - more I look at those pictures the more I love the car by the way. The red skins and the Avus look lovely together.
> 
> Jon


Jon, not as good as yours though. You have got what IMO is one of the best combinations on this forum!


----------



## SteveS

> Jon, not as good as yours though. You have got what IMO is one of the best combinations on this forum!


I agree, it looks luvverly ;D. Might have gone for that combo myself but Â£1500 for a special colour is just taking the p imo. Is it the same cost on the continent as in the UK? I have just had a quote for an automatic roller shutter to replace my knackered garage door which I reckon is a better home for my cash on this occasion. (Steve runs wildly off-topic and apologises to W7 ...)


----------



## jhaig

Thanks for the compliments kmpowell and SteveS,

Appologies to W7PMC for steeling the thread but will answers SteveS's question, the extra colour combo is quite expensive over here (1000â‚¬ not pounds though) too but my fiancee works for VW so I got a hefty 25% discount making it worth the effort - I know one of kmpowells gripes and I have to confess one of mine sometimes is the non exclusivity of the TT - at least with the colour combo I have there are very few of them around so I can regain a bit of exclusiveness.

All the best

Jon


----------



## SteveS

Thanks a lot Jon .

Euro1000 = Â£687 at current exchange rate apparently. Less than half the price . Wonder what Audi's excuse for that is? Now if I could have had that AND a 25% discount......

Moving swiftly back to W7's awesome car....No chance of a quick go then? Say 3 weeks just to get a feel....


----------



## GRANNY

Paul 
Rob says is one of those blanks for the window blinds.
Dont know if youve got them or not.


----------



## W7 PMC

> Thanks a lot Jon .
> 
> Euro1000 = Â£687 at current exchange rate apparently. Less than half the price . Wonder what Audi's excuse for that is? Now if I could have had that AND a 25% discount......
> 
> Moving swiftly back to W7's awesome car....No chance of a quick go then? Say 3 weeks just to get a feel....


Not a problem, but i'm not sure about 3wks  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

> Paul
> Rob says is one of those blanks for the window blinds.
> Dont know if youve Â got them or not.


Not got the electric rear blind, so that could be 1 of the blank spaces, but no idea why there are 2 ???


----------



## SteveS

> Not a problem, but i'm not sure about 3wks  ;D


 ;D star.


----------



## GRANNY

Paul.
Hes had another thought about the other switch.
How about heated front screen?????????


----------



## kingcutter

20 inch wheels i want some of that. ;D


----------



## vagman

> 20 inch wheels i want some of that. ;D


19 inches not enough then. 

p.s. Did someone give you the ok to speak. ;D  ;D


----------



## kingcutter

> 19 inches not enough then.
> 
> p.s. Did someone give you the ok to speak. ;D  ;D


could not hold in the sarky comments anymore i tried but failed,so i am just going to do what i do best and mis spell most of my threads and swear a lot. ;D


----------



## jonhaff

sorry dont like the red interior, yuk


----------



## A3DFU

> I'm stumped as well by the blank switches. I can't for a moment work out what could or would they have been used for, as the car has everything fitted as standard.


I bet they are for smoke screen and ejector seats 

You may need both if the boys in blue see your silver arrow flying down the m-way.

Nice car, Paul


----------



## W7 PMC

> I bet they are for smoke screen and ejector seats Â
> 
> You may need both if the boys in blue see your silver arrow flying down the m-way.
> 
> Nice car, Paul Â


That must be what they are. Could be a useful extra for M6 driving  ;D


----------



## head_ed

I am so looking forward to seeing this motor in the flesh!!


----------



## W7 PMC

> I am so looking forward to seeing this motor in the flesh!!


I can't wait for the drive down 8) ;D


----------



## gcp

Lovely car Paul, does it fit in the garage ?


----------



## Kell

Nice.

I'm sure you've probably posted it in the review thread, but although you say it's quick in a straight line, how is it round the twisty bits?

(Genuine question!)


----------



## kingcutter

i have been offerd a fully loaded one today blue with silver leather every extra you could think off,bose sat nat,heated seats glass roof ,parking sensors,and more three year old 22k guy paid 69 for it.


----------



## ronin

aweaome - if you ever need to dirve a tt again for a bit id love to oblige, course ill need a car to get home in.......


----------



## W7 PMC

> Lovely car Paul, does it fit in the garage ?


It fits in the garage ok (double garage), but now not as much space in there as i had with the TT. Glad it has front & rear parking sensors, as i have to get it very close to the back wall, to allow enough space to shut the garage door.


----------



## W7 PMC

> Nice.
> 
> I'm sure you've probably posted it in the review thread, but although you say it's quick in a straight line, how is it round the twisty bits?
> 
> (Genuine question!)


Only done 80 miles in the car so far, as i've been in Florida at our User Conference since Saturday. I was amazed at just how agile the car is on the twisties, due her not carrying much extra weight to the TT. The set-up is very surprising for a car so big, but i'd have no fears pushing the car hard on more demanding roads & body roll is almost non existent. The car is very low & riding on 20" wheels wearing ultra low profile tyres, which i'm sure helps.

She will be going down to the Cotswolds in a couple of weeks, so i'll get a much better idea of her full handling ability then & will report back ;D


----------



## gcp

> It fits in the garage ok (double garage), but now not as much space in there as i had with the TT. Glad it has front & rear parking sensors, as i have to get it very close to the back wall, to allow enough space to shut the garage door.


So thats why the bike really went.


----------



## W7 PMC

> aweaome - if you ever need to dirve a tt again for a bit id love to oblige, course ill need a car to get home in.......


RAOFLMAO ;D


----------



## garyc

> Only done 80 miles in the car so far, as i've been in Florida at our User Conference since Saturday. I was amazed at just how agile the car is on the twisties, due her not carrying much extra weight to the TT. The set-up is very surprising for a car so big, but i'd have no fears pushing the car hard on more demanding roads & body roll is almost non existent. The car is very low & riding on 20" wheels wearing ultra low profile tyres, which i'm sure helps.
> 
> She will be going down to the Cotswolds in a couple of weeks, so i'll get a much better idea of her full handling ability then & will report back ;D


Paul,

I just absolutely toasted an A8 3.7 ;D- no big deal with it only having 260hp, and obviously slower then the S8 with 360hp. Out of interest I got out my handy Autocar yelllow pages to check the stats and couldn't help but notice the weights;

the S8 is 1750Kg 209 bhp per ton - heavier than both the E55 and the M5. the S6 is heavier still at 1790kg 

The 225 TTC weighs in at 1395kg - that is quite a weight difference 350 kg - 4 adult passengers. but it only has 164 hp per ton.

Sorry to be a stats fascist, but I was expected the S8 to be more svelte.


----------



## jgoodman00

> Out of interest I got out my handy Autocar yelllow pages to check the stats


They really are the bee's-knee's. I use them all the time...


----------



## garyc

> They really are the bee's-knee's. I use them all the time...


...if not just a _little_ sad.


----------



## paulb

Must be an old Autocar if it's got yellow pages


----------



## garyc

> Must be an old Autocar if it's got yellow pages


Well with all due respect they (Autocar) are highly unlikely to do a new road test on a car that has been shipping since 1999 and stopped shipping this year. Â Do Â you think the weight gets any less in newer editions? :


----------



## paulb

Respect? From you Gary? Pah!

Fair point - well made...


----------



## Kell

[pedant] This thread shouldn't really be in this room[/pedant]

Perhaps we also need another forum for other Audis. :


----------



## W7 PMC

> Paul,
> 
> I just absolutely toasted an A8 3.7 Â ;D- no big deal with it only having 260hp, and obviously slower then the S8 with 360hp. Â Out of interest I got out my handy Autocar yelllow pages to check the stats and couldn't help but notice the weights;
> 
> the S8 is 1750Kg 209 bhp per ton - heavier than both the E55 and the M5. Â the S6 is heavier still at 1790kg
> 
> The 225 TTC weighs in at 1395kg - that is quite a weight difference 350 kg - 4 adult passengers. but it only has 164 hp per ton.
> 
> Sorry to be a stats fascist, but I was expected the S8 to be more svelte.


Almost agreed  but the current E55 is 1760kg, but then with 469bhp its allowed to be heavier. The M5 is indeed a tad lighter at 1720kg, but again it has more power. The big shocker for me is the RS6 which is 1840kg. All these are more powerfull than mine, so i'd let them win (for now ). Biggest advantage over the BMW & Merc is that the S8 is Quattro which will help in those wet weather games. The Aluminium body on the S8 does not only provide needed weight loss, but is also a higher performance composite which adds to the handling capabilities.

Gonna be putting the car through its paces in a couple of weeks & she'll be up against a TTC 225, a TTR 225 & a 330ci Sport, so i'll report back on how she does 8)  ;D

I'm also gonna remove the spare little bottle of oil, the cargo net & the spare wheel, which should give a big enough weight advantage : ;D. Its probably the telly that puts the weight up ;D


----------



## garyc

Empty the fridge of beer and snacks! And drain the fuel tank.

Where are you having a shoot out. Road or track?

Let us know. I wouldn't have though youd struggle in an out and out drag, although the 'under braking' should be interesting.

Plus you can alway check out Nick N Judy if it all gets a bit tedious...


----------



## W7 PMC

> Empty the fridge of beer and snacks! And drain the fuel tank.
> 
> Where are you having a shoot out. Â Road or track?
> 
> Let us know. Â I wouldn't have though youd struggle in an out and out drag, although the 'under braking' should be interesting.
> 
> Plus you can alway check out Nick N Judy if it all gets a bit tedious...


RAOFLMAO ;D

On a private road of course  ;D

Can i keep my Snickers bars in the fridge in case i get the munchies 

Under braking is of course fully covered, as she is wearing BREMBO 8) ;D


----------



## vlastan

Aren't you worried by the fact that this is the old model of the A8 and the car was designed about 12 years ago?

I remember I went to the Frankfurt car exhibition about 10 years ago and they had the space frame of the A8 hanging from the ceiling unpainted.


----------



## W7 PMC

> Aren't you worried by the fact that this is the old model of the A8 and the car was designed about 12 years ago?
> 
> I remember I went to the Frankfurt car exhibition about 10 years ago and they had the space frame of the A8 hanging from the ceiling unpainted.


& when exactly do you think the TT was designed?? & where did you get the A8's age at 12 years, if the bodyshell concept was only unveiled 10 years ago  ???

The Aluminium space framed bodyshell was introduced as a concept about 10 years ago (as you rightly say). This version of A8 went into production around the end of 1997, with the first cars appearing in the UK in 1998 (check for the oldest A8 you can find on the Audi website). The S8 however only arrived around a year later & has undergone many cosmetic changes in those 4 - 5 years. Again, check the Audi website for the oldest A8's & S8's & spot the many differences between those cars & mine.

As a modern car, it has now undergone a major change in what by current automotive standards is a pretty short lifespan. Only around 500 A8's ever made it to the UK & less than 200 of those were S8's (pretty exclusive me thinks). Of the later Anniversary models of which mine is one, less than 10 Avus Silver examples wer sold in the UK, as that colour was only available for a few months at the very end of production.

By all accounts Vlastan, the S8 is probably no older as a design of model than the TT, as the TT's original concept design made its debut at Geneva IIRC in about 1995 & there were not many changes made between concept in 1995 & production in 1998/99. I have seen the original concept car in Ingolstadt so can speak from experience (Scotty even got inside the naughty lad ).


----------



## Kell

If I remember rightly the original concept drawings for the TT may even be older than that Paul.

'93 rings a bell.


----------



## vlastan

Paul

What about the fact that they don't do the same shape A8s any longer? The TT is still a current design.

I agree that A8s are very rare in the UK, but you have to ask yourself why! 

Also the current new A8 although not an S8 still delivers 335 bhp for an identical weight to the old S8. So you can't argue that Audi doesn't produce any S8s yet so your S8 is still current. ;D

I have seen exactly the same S8 in Ipswich Audi a few months back. And I love it myself, but I wouldn't like to be driving an old shape car. But this is just a personal thing.

Also why your control pack doesn't have the red steering wheel?

Finally where is the phone?


----------



## W7 PMC

> Paul
> 
> What about the fact that they don't do the same shape A8s any longer? The TT is still a current design.
> 
> I agree that A8s are very rare in the UK, but you have to ask yourself why! Â
> 
> Also the current new A8 although not an S8 still delivers 335 bhp for an identical weight to the old S8. So you can't argue that Audi doesn't produce any S8s yet so your S8 is still current. Â ;D
> 
> I have seen exactly the same S8 in Ipswich Audi a few months back. And I love it myself, but I wouldn't like to be driving an old shape car. But this is just a personal thing.
> 
> Also why your control pack doesn't have the red steering wheel?
> 
> Finally where is the phone?


Vlastan,

Sometimes your opinions are amusing & your knowledge of more obscure sexual acts is indeed second to none, but please don't argue car related issues with someone who at worst knows 10X more than you about this topic.

The phone sits inside the front passenger side armrest & is integrated into the Bose & Navigation etc. You can even turn the front armrest up 45degrees, so a rear seat passenger can make a call from the phone (mine is using a Nokia 6310i).

No idea why the control pack on an S8 does not include the wheel (i'm glad it doesn't though), but given the amount of red leather already in the car, i thing a red steering wheel would be too much. It already has the door inserts & armrests in red leather, as you can see from the photos.

I never said my S8 was current, so no idea where you got that from?. You're correct that the TT is indeed a current design, although its only really the shape that has remained constant, as externally the newer models have different wheels, suspension, grille etc. & now with the V6, new front & rear spoilers, exhaust & a few other tweeks. This does not mean that the current TT is not still noticably similar to the first cars, but all cars go through change & using your arguement, the S8 & TT are very similar ages, so how can mine be longer in the tooth than a TT?

The A8 has now been replaced with a new bodyshell & some new toys, however the engine is the same, chassis basically the same, drivetrain virtually the same, Quattro system the same, brakes the same etc. etc.

Note to you: You are driving an old shape car, a shape as old as the shape of my car. Perhaps a 350Z driver could quote they are driving a new shape car, but given they have been around for well over 14months, they are not that new, just newer in this country.

Final point to argue is your statement about asking myself why they are rare. Two main reasons, firstly Audi did not mass produce this car due to cost, so with not that many being built, not many were shipped to the UK (the Aluminium body cars are built in a totally seperate factory) & secondly, my car is the most expensive model ever to date in the entire Audi range (not VAG group), costing at its peak over Â£64,000. In this country, not that many people can afford or would want to spend that kind of money on a car. Cars costing over Â£60,000 are not all that common full stop, when set against total car sales in the UK.

You're entitled to your opinion Vlastan & i totally accept that my car is not to everyones taste.


----------



## scoTTy

> I have seen the original concept car in Ingolstadt so can speak from experience (Scotty even got inside the naughty lad ).


[/off topic]
The inside of the original TT show car : 8)


----------



## Dubcat

S8 - what a GORGEOUS motor - i'd love one. Good move imho.
W.


----------



## garyc

> Vlastan,
> 
> Sometimes your opinions are amusing & your knowledge of more obscure sexual acts is indeed second to none, but please don't argue car related issues with someone who at worst knows 10X more than you about this topic.
> 
> The phone sits inside the front passenger side armrest & is integrated into the Bose & Navigation etc. You can even turn the front armrest up 45degrees, so a rear seat passenger can make a call from the phone (mine is using a Nokia 6310i).
> 
> No idea why the control pack on an S8 does not include the wheel (i'm glad it doesn't though), but given the amount of red leather already in the car, i thing a red steering wheel would be too much. It already has the door inserts & armrests in red leather, as you can see from the photos.
> 
> I never said my S8 was current, so no idea where you got that from?. You're correct that the TT is indeed a current design, although its only really the shape that has remained constant, as externally the newer models have different wheels, suspension, grille etc. & now with the V6, new front & rear spoilers, exhaust & a few other tweeks. This does not mean that the current TT is not still noticably similar to the first cars, but all cars go through change & using your arguement, the S8 & TT are very similar ages, so how can mine be longer in the tooth than a TT?
> 
> The A8 has now been replaced with a new bodyshell & some new toys, however the engine is the same, chassis basically the same, drivetrain virtually the same, Quattro system the same, brakes the same etc. etc.
> 
> Note to you: You are driving an old shape car, a shape as old as the shape of my car. Perhaps a 350Z driver could quote they are driving a new shape car, but given they have been around for well over 14months, they are not that new, just newer in this country.
> 
> Final point to argue is your statement about asking myself why they are rare. Two main reasons, firstly Audi did not mass produce this car due to cost, so with not that many being built, not many were shipped to the UK (the Aluminium body cars are built in a totally seperate factory) & secondly, my car is the most expensive model ever to date in the entire Audi range (not VAG group), costing at its peak over Â£64,000. In this country, not that many people can afford or would want to spend that kind of money on a car. Cars costing over Â£60,000 are not all that common full stop, when set against total car sales in the UK.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion Vlastan & i totally accept that my car is not to everyones taste.


That told V then


----------



## vlastan

> That told V then


It didn't tell me anything more than where the mobile sits and that the control pack in the S8 is half complete without the steering wheel in red!

He also got his facts wrong...the A8 was a bad seller, as the S class Mercedes and the 7 series BMW, (it's direct competitors) were selling a lot more. The A8 wasn't classed as good as the other two.

So if you don't sell the bloody things why produce more? I didn't want to reveal the truth from the beginning, but this is the truth.

The old A8 car went to the market in 94 and not 97 as Paul said. And don't forget the S8 is an A8 with more power and tweaks. The S8 came in 97 but the A8 in October 94.

Also the cost of the S8 new was Â£54.5k and not OVER Â£64k as Paul said.

http://www.whatcar.com/Valuations_Result.asp?MA=6&MV=23446&ED=3470&UP=782589&miles=

So Paul, stop day dreaming and accept that the A8 you now drive was in fact designed more than 10 years ago.

For the amount of money you spend on this car (around Â£35k) you could have had a current shaped 745. 

So you bought an old shaped A8, that was designed 11 years ago and cost you a lot of money. Not a bad choice!


----------



## David_A

> [/off topic]
> The inside of the original TT show car : Â 8)


Thank ***k they sorted that out for the production cars!

Dave


----------



## jgoodman00

I hadnt seen those pics before. They really did stick to the design of the concept though. And it paid off...


----------



## NickP

I know what to get V for Christmas.....

the book ' How to win Friends and Influence people'

;D ;D


----------



## garyc

> It didn't tell me anything more than where the mobile sits and that the control pack in the S8 is half complete without the steering wheel in red!
> 
> He also got his facts wrong...the A8 was a bad seller, as the S class Mercedes and the 7 series BMW, (it's direct competitors) were selling a lot more. The A8 wasn't classed as good as the other two.
> 
> So if you don't sell the bloody things why produce more? I didn't want to reveal the truth from the beginning, but this is the truth.
> 
> The old A8 car went to the market in 94 and not 97 as Paul said. And don't forget the S8 is an A8 with more power and tweaks. The S8 came in 97 but the A8 in October 94.
> 
> Also the cost of the S8 new was Â£54.5k and not OVER Â£64k as Paul said.
> 
> http://www.whatcar.com/Valuations_Result.asp?MA=6&MV=23446&ED=3470&UP=782589&miles=
> 
> So Paul, stop day dreaming and accept that the A8 you now drive was in fact designed more than 10 years ago.
> 
> For the amount of money you spend on this car (around Â£35k) you could have had a current shaped 745. Â
> 
> So you bought an old shaped A8, that was designed 11 years ago and cost you a lot of money. Not a bad choice! Â


I don't know if being a tosser comes naturally or you have to work at it V.

Fact is Paul spent a considerable amount of money on what is a rare, interesting, still technically-advanced (compared to TT), and highly individual motor. Â It came at a bargain price compared to new, is a lot of car for the money, and Paul is obviously proud and pleased with his purchase.

Whilst it may not have been mine (late reg V8 BMW M5) or yours (largest possible anal dildo) first choices, it was Paul's choice. Â He thought long and hard about it, did his research and seems to be thoroughly enjoying his new toy. What's wrong with that? Others here are interested too...

The A8 was heralded as a major breakthrough in big car design as I recall (alloy construction etc) and always road tested well. Â I don't think the prospect of a new BMW 745i is going to harden anyone' nipples around here, but the S8 is a car which slots firmly into the 'Interesting' category.

On your fixation with the age of the A8 platform, perhaps you should go out in the garage and look at what you have: Â a floor platform from 1993; a cable Â gearbox from the 1980s Corrado and Passat; and a motor whose cast iron block first found use in the 1975 Audi 80 and is definately about to go into permanent retirment. Â Not so cuTTing edge, eh?

Concentrate on your little red steering wheel. Â It's very _you_


----------



## jdn

> I don't know if being a tosser comes naturally or you have to work at it V.
> 
> Concentrate on your little red steering wheel. Â It's very _you_


Superb start. Excellent, concise, and very 'cutting' finish!

Sweet.


----------



## W7 PMC

> It didn't tell me anything more than where the mobile sits and that the control pack in the S8 is half complete without the steering wheel in red!
> 
> He also got his facts wrong...the A8 was a bad seller, as the S class Mercedes and the 7 series BMW, (it's direct competitors) were selling a lot more. The A8 wasn't classed as good as the other two.
> 
> So if you don't sell the bloody things why produce more? I didn't want to reveal the truth from the beginning, but this is the truth.
> 
> The old A8 car went to the market in 94 and not 97 as Paul said. And don't forget the S8 is an A8 with more power and tweaks. The S8 came in 97 but the A8 in October 94.
> 
> Also the cost of the S8 new was Â£54.5k and not OVER Â£64k as Paul said.
> 
> http://www.whatcar.com/Valuations_Result.asp?MA=6&MV=23446&ED=3470&UP=782589&miles=
> 
> So Paul, stop day dreaming and accept that the A8 you now drive was in fact designed more than 10 years ago.
> 
> For the amount of money you spend on this car (around Â£35k) you could have had a current shaped 745. Â
> 
> So you bought an old shaped A8, that was designed 11 years ago and cost you a lot of money. Not a bad choice! Â


Nick,

I aint going to get into a personal battle with you on this matter & i am getting slightly bored with you & your repeated bullshit statements about my car, A8/S8's & cars in general.

I never said my car was Â£64K new, i said at the height of sales, the list price was Â£64K so please view a Glass's Guide or CAP & you'll see i'm right. My car new was around Â£60K with the Avus, Control Pack, Red Leather, GSM Prep & heated rear seats. The list price was dropped in the last year or so, as the new A8 was due for launch (seem to remember the TT's list price was dropped about Â£2 - 3K about 10% of list price a couple of years ago to increase demand & they have since launched a budget TT the 150 & a range topper V6 to further stimulate sales).

The A8 / S8 did not sell, because they did not mass manufacture them & you can check the Audi history to verify, also its still considered cutting edge, as you'll note that the very new big Jag now has an aluminium body, so i'd say Audi's design even 10 years ago was pretty cutting edge.

Do a search & you'll see that in almost every head to head test, the S8 came out ahead of the 7 Series & S CLass Merc.

At worst, the design of the A8 / S8 is a couple of years older than the TT, but given its far higher cost, i'll see far fewer S8's than TT's.

Do you really think i'm stupid enough to spend so much cash, without first checking that i was getting value for money & a car that was going to interest & excite me for at least a couple of years. I could have afforded to purchase many new cars & at one point, a new Porsche C4S or RS6 was top of my list, but i saw the S8 as better value. Note that the RS6 is almost identical inside & a very similar platfrom to the S8 but with the addition of 2 Turbo's bolted onto the same engine as my car, & that car was only launched last year.

I'm sure you've already seen that most people on this thread think i have bought a very fine motor & agree that i made a good purchase, but as i did not buy the car to impress you or anyone else for that matter, your opinions are now becoming lame & very boring.

Please stick to what you know best & as we all know, its got nothing to do with cars.


----------



## vlastan

No battles please...no need for them! I just think that you fail to discuss a serious issue and be argue your points without been abusive and offensive. So I discuss about a car and you make personal comments about me, which certainly isn't the way to argue your point.

I was just expressing my view, based on facts. I said that the S8 is a very nice car and I have seen the same composition in Ipswich Audi and loved it. And certainly the S8 with this composition is my favourite as you all know. 

But it is just a personal thing...I wouldn't like to drive a shape of a car that it is not current, no matter how good it is. Thats all.

Gary, I am not interested in what the gearbox is or whatever you mention. All I am interested is that the TT is current today and you can still buy it in the shops!  Individual components make the car, and I see the whole image of it! In the case of the A8, it is a different story because there is a completely new redesigned model...put the new and the old A8 next to each other and you will see what I mean.

Anyway, I didn't mean to upset you Paul, so sorry about it.


----------



## W7 PMC

> No battles please...no need for them! I just think that you fail to discuss a serious issue and be argue your points without been abusive and offensive. So I discuss about a car and you make personal comments about me, which certainly isn't the way to argue your point.
> 
> I was just expressing my view, based on facts. I said that the S8 is a very nice car and I have seen the same composition in Ipswich Audi and loved it. And certainly the S8 with this composition is my favourite as you all know. Â
> 
> But it is just a personal thing...I wouldn't like to drive a shape of a car that it is not current, no matter how good it is. Thats all.
> 
> Gary, I am not interested in what the gearbox is or whatever you mention. All I am interested is that the TT is current today and you can still buy it in the shops! Â  Individual components make the car, and I see the whole image of it! In the case of the A8, it is a different story because there is a completely new redesigned model...put the new and the old A8 next to each other and you will see what I mean.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't mean to upset you Paul, so sorry about it.


I'm not upset in the slightest, but you're failing to see what is a totall valid point from others. My S8 is probably more current that a TT if you look at the package thats been driven.

Differences between new A8 & mine are visual but not mechanical. Body is a different style, but the rest is very similar. Few new toys on the current A8, but that does not make a car. Engine, brakes, chassis, suspension, drivetrain & gearbox are what make a car & my S8 is at the very worst, no older & probably slightly more modern than a TT in that respect. The new A8 is not totally redisigned as anyone with the slightest amount of interest in cars would know.

As said, you're right that mine is not of the current design (even if i ignore that most people with an interest actually prefer the previous design to the current), but it is certainly modern & more unique than a TT.

I've never tried to compare the 2 cars, as they are totally different, but all your points were of no substance & incorrect, but in the next breath you say you really like the S8 / my car, so i fail to see why you felt the need to start this very inane debate.

You're only point that holds weight is the current model issue, but age of design between the TT & S8 are pretty much the same, although my car is actually filled with newer technology that a TT (excluding perhaps the V6) where it counts in a car, engine chassis, brakes, gearbox & drivetrain etc.

My final point which should end this, is to call your statement "that you'd never drive a non current model car" as a bit lame, as i recall your previous car to the TT was a VW Passat estate & IIRC, it was a good few years away from being the current Passat model at that time.

As already said, i aint in the least bit upset as i'm a little too grown up to be offended by someone elses views on a matter they no little about, but i do take slight offence at the way you just barge in with your bullshit responses & opinions.

The End :-X


----------



## vlastan

> My final point which should end this, is to call your statement "that you'd never drive a non current model car" as a bit lame, as i recall your previous car to the TT was a VW Passat estate & IIRC, it was a good few years away from being the current Passat model at that time.


My Passat was the new shape R reg 98 model. This model is still current. It had the 1.8T engine and it was NOT estate.

So my comment is not lame but very valid and reflects the truth.


----------



## W7 PMC

> My Passat was the new shape R reg 98 model. This model is still current. It had the 1.8T engine and it was NOT estate.
> 
> So my comment is not lame but very valid and reflects the truth.


Hey ho i was mistaken & for some reason thought it was an estate 

Odd though, that according to VW, along with What Car etc. the current Model of Passat was introduced in 1999. My Girlfriend has just ordered a brand new Passat PD TDI 130, so i'll be intrigued to see just how alike her brand new one & your 1998 model will actually be.

Nice statement you made about the 1.8T engine though. I seem to recall that my engine was introduced to the S8 in at the end of 1999 on the 2000 model S8, so given a car is not really anymore than a tin shell without an engine, i'm guessing my engine (heart of a car) is significantly newer & more modern than yours ;D


----------



## vlastan

The new Passat was introduced middle 97 in the UK. And the 1.8T that I got in April 98 was one of the first with this engine to come over here. I was waiting for it for 6 months...very annoying as I was told delivery in 3 months. 

The engine in your S8 was not redesigned for your car of course. It was an upgraded engine to deliver 30 bhp more specifically to the S8. The 330 bhp engine was in the A8 before that but don't know when.

The Passat had an extremely soft suspension and was all over the place in the bends, I hope that she knows this.


----------



## W7 PMC

> The new Passat was introduced middle 97 in the UK. And the 1.8T that I got in April 98 was one of the first with this engine to come over here. I was waiting for it for 6 months...very annoying as I was told delivery in 3 months. Â
> 
> The engine in your S8 was not redesigned for your car of course. It was an upgraded engine to deliver 30 bhp more specifically to the S8. The 330 bhp engine was in the A8 before that but don't know when.
> 
> The Passat had an extremely soft suspension and was all over the place in the bends, I hope that she knows this. Â


Nick, please just give up as although you have not upset me with your comments or views, you are really starting to piss me off.

The higher power S8 engine thats in my S8 gained this extra power due to some major re-design & that is a fact. How do i know this? well given that the pre 2000MY S8's had 32valves (4 per cylinder) & the post 2000MY S8's (& the current new model A8's) have 40valves (5 per cylinder) i'm guessing they had to make more than a little tweak to the engine to get those extra 8valves in there.

Check What Car. Current Passat model was introduced in 1999 & is still current for the time being. The 1997 model that you're probably refering to was a facelift, prior to the new model being launched in 1999 as per the press. Not an expert on Passats, but thats what is written in black & white. This is much the same as the S8. Facelift model in 2002 with subtle changes (like mine), then a new model in 2003.

Please now let the be the end of this pointless debate.


----------



## NickP

V this is the current Passat shape..









Yours would have been like this:









:


----------



## vlastan

Nick...you know what face lift means? The changed the lights and the grille...thats all.

Facelifts happen on average every 2-3 years, but they are minor modifications, not complete redesigns of the car. The new Passat is coming out next year I believe.


----------



## NickP

> Nick...you know what face lift means? The changed the lights and the grille...thats all.


And the suspension...and the majority of the interior......and some engine components and a revised gearbox. :


----------



## vlastan

Yes they updated things from the interior too, but the suspension setup was available on the previous model as extra and now it was standard.

The issue is that it was a face lifted model not a new from the beginning design.


----------



## NickP

Actually V if you knew your mustard you would know that the 2001 model year passat actually has a longer bonnet as well as the sloping front grilll, which was redesigned so that the new range of W8 engines could be accomadated :

Don't try and teach someone who is in the motor trade how to suck eggs


----------



## vlastan

I never tried to teach you anything Nick. I would expect you to know more than me as you are doing this job for a leaving.

Don't forget that I have sold my Passat over a year ago.

Also I never said that I will sell my current car to buy the new face lifted one. But I did say that I would never buy a car that was not a current car. So your arguments about the face lifted Passat don't add any value here.


----------



## NickP

Kiss my rings









;D


----------



## W7 PMC

> Paul
> 
> What about the fact that they don't do the same shape A8s any longer? The TT is still a current design.
> 
> I agree that A8s are very rare in the UK, but you have to ask yourself why! Â
> 
> Also the current new A8 although not an S8 still delivers 335 bhp for an identical weight to the old S8. So you can't argue that Audi doesn't produce any S8s yet so your S8 is still current. Â ;D
> 
> I have seen exactly the same S8 in Ipswich Audi a few months back. And I love it myself, but I wouldn't like to be driving an old shape car. But this is just a personal thing.
> 
> Also why your control pack doesn't have the red steering wheel?
> 
> Finally where is the phone?


As you can see V, you actually said "you wouldn't like to be driving an old shape car" not as you then changed in your last thread to "buy an old shaped car"

I think we can now finally put this little debate to bed. There are plenty on here Nick who now far more about cars in general & i for one have always had a very keen interest in pretty much most things engine driven.

Bottom line is that i'm very happy with my purchase & it was more extensively investigated than when i purchased my TT's.

Horses for courses really


----------



## vlastan

> Bottom line is that i'm very happy with my purchase & it was more extensively investigated than when i purchased my TT's.


Totally happy to hear this mate. I am very happy when people drive what they really like and they don't rush into wrong decisions.

But...would you say that the TT was a mistake?

Also do you believe that the S8 is a better car overall to own?

Most importantly...do the birds like you more now? ;D


----------



## GRANNY

> Totally happy to hear this mate. I am very happy when people drive what they really like and they don't rush into wrong decisions.
> 
> But...would you say that the TT was a mistake?
> 
> Also do you believe that the S8 is a better car overall to own?
> 
> Most importantly...do the birds like you more now? Â ;D


Nick.
I dont think Paul cares what you or anybody else thinks,Because at the end of the day HE paid for it, nobody else.

Don't think he regrets the TT but he has moved on.

I think that he sold the TT and replaced it withe S8 speaks for it's self.

Don't think he needs extra help in as you call it the Bird Dept.

Now stop trying to cause agro.
You are like a Jack Russel with a bone.( Wont leave it alone ). :-* :-* :-*


----------



## W7 PMC

> Totally happy to hear this mate. I am very happy when people drive what they really like and they don't rush into wrong decisions.
> 
> But...would you say that the TT was a mistake?
> 
> Also do you believe that the S8 is a better car overall to own?
> 
> Most importantly...do the birds like you more now? Â ;D


Glad that debate is over.

Given i'm a grown up, i'd like to think that i make only a few rash decisions & the spending of Â£38,000 on a car was defo not one of these ;D

Overall i do think the S8 is a better car, but given its twice the price of a TT, it should at least be twice as good, but it does serve a slightly different purpose & is for a different market.

As a single chap, i had the Hyper motorbike, a TT & V6 Mondeo, this fleet did serve the purpose, as i was pretty much single (although playing) at the time. Paying for 3 sets of insurance, tax & running costs is/was a waste of money & although i could afford it, my financial goals in life are now different.

I did enjoy owning my TT's & given i had 2 & owned a TT for a total of 3 years, it was defo not a mistake buying or owning, but i'm moving on & the S8 gives me far more pleasure all round & means i can just run 1 vehicle that satisfies all my automotive requirments (will be only 1 motor when i can shift this Mondeo ).

No reaction from birds, but i've never bought a car to attract the ladies, as i'd like to think my charm & dazzling good looks are all i require 8) ;D. No need to pull a bird though, as i'm very happy with the my current lady :-*


----------



## PaulS

8) That is a stonking motor, Paul, something to be very proud of ;D

Vlastan - stop being a woman : and respect other peoples freedom of choice, to choose whatever car they want


----------



## r1

Vlastan, you do make me laugh. How can anyone take you seriously on car matters when your car of choice before the TT was a Passat FFS. :

The S8 is a fantastic car - certainly not my choice for the money but obviously Pauls so what have you got to gain but trying to undermine his choice ???


----------



## pgtt

Personally i like the beast


----------



## Dotti

I think I will stick to my push bike .. what I know best aswell as Ford cars ;D. Nice car btw W7 PMC, can I have a ride pwease


----------



## Dr_Parmar

this is the BEST MATCH since Muhammed Ali and George Foreman Rumble in the JUngle!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

i loove the S8, ;D wonder why its a bit of a porker since its made from aluminium though! ???
must be a bitch to park? do the parking sensors go beep beep, or do you get a visual display?


----------



## W7 PMC

> I think I will stick to my push bike Â .. what I know best aswell as Ford cars Â ;D. Â Nice car btw W7 PMC, can I have a ride pwease Â


Cheers & not a problem for a ride. I'll hopefully attend a couple of TT events in the new year, so we'll sort something out ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

> this is the BEST MATCH since Muhammed Ali and George Foreman Â Rumble in the JUngle!! Â [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> i loove the S8, ;D wonder why its a bit of a porker since its made from aluminium though! Â ???
> must be a bitch to park? do the parking sensors go beep beep, or do you get a visual display?


Who won though?? ;D

The S8 is lighter than the RS6, even though its larger, so thats where the aluminium body makes the saving. Its so loaded with toys, a larger weight saving would be near on impossible. The Parking control is beep beep, but its front & rear & the clever touch is the beep beep comes from the front of the car when parking forwards & the rear of the car when reverse parking, plus when reversing, the passenger wing mirror dips to help save curbing the rims ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Vlastan, you do make me laugh. How can anyone take you seriously on car matters when your car of choice before the TT was a Passat FFS. :
> 
> The S8 is a fantastic car - certainly not my choice for the money but obviously Pauls so what have you got to gain but trying to undermine his choice ???


When I bought the Passat 6 years ago, I didn't have any more money to buy a more expensive car and I didn't want a loan. So paid cash the 19.5k and saved money to buy a house. It is all about choices. I could have bought a TT or any other expensive car at the time, but I hate having loans.

What car do you drive then...apart from owning a cheep Jap shit bike of course! ;D

And of course because your English is very bad and you don't follow me sometimes...I never tried to undermine Paul's choice, but I was only stating my personal views.


----------



## vlastan

> can I have a ride pwease Â


What exactly is it that you would like to ride? ;D


----------



## r1

> What car do you drive then...apart from owning a cheep Jap shit bike of course! Â ;D


More testaments to your ignorance :


----------



## vlastan

Are you going to tell us what you actually drive? Don't be shy.


----------



## r1

> Are you going to tell us what you actually drive? Don't be shy.


If you took any notice of the threads in this room it should be apparent.

But, seeing as you don't, a BMW 330Ci Sport.


----------



## vlastan

Even I, can't read the posts in every room these days...there are so many!

I actually like your car, although, I would have gone for the 530 myself. And actually I went to a BMW dealer today to see how the new five looks in real life.

I have been in this forum for 2 years now but I don't remember you having a TT before. Did you use to have one?


----------



## head_ed

;D 

Having now had a spin in 'the monster' I can just say, 'me likee velee much!'

OMG speed, fantastic interior, amazing ICE - apart from the dog pee on the back wheel it was awesome!! Â 

Nice one Paul, you got yourself one hell of a car there.. 8)

Mart.


----------



## IanWest

> And of course because your English is very bad and you don't follow me sometimes..


Now that did make me laugh. Pot, kettle and black springs to mind.

How about changing the word "your" to "my"!


----------



## W7 PMC

> ;D
> 
> Having now had a spin in 'the monster' I can just say, 'me likee velee much!'
> 
> OMG speed, fantastic interior, amazing ICE - apart from the dog pee on the back wheel it was awesome!! Â
> 
> Nice one Paul, you got yourself one hell of a car there.. 8)
> 
> Mart.


Cheers buddy, glad you liked it. That dog was lucky to get away with its nadgers in tact  ;D

Likewise with your motor, that kick at 6K rpm is not unlike a turbo & to keep pulling through to 8K is almost mental  There is indeed life after TT's


----------



## W7 PMC

> When I bought the Passat 6 years ago, I didn't have any more money to buy a more expensive car and I didn't want a loan. So paid cash the 19.5k and saved money to buy a house. It is all about choices. I could have bought a TT or any other expensive car at the time, but I hate having loans.
> 
> What car do you drive then...apart from owning a cheep Jap shit bike of course! Â ;D
> 
> And of course because your English is very bad and you don't follow me sometimes...I never tried to undermine Paul's choice, but I was only stating my personal views.


V:

Just to pull you up on your 2nd point & stating again that you do display significant levels of ignorance when posting a reply to a subject you know little or nothing about. The R1 is certainly not cheap, defo aint shit, but is Japanese so you got 1 out of 3 right.

The R1 was the most advanced & rated motorcycle ever built when it was released a few years ago & is still now, one of the most sought after machines on the market.


----------



## Carlos

> No reaction from birds, but i've never bought a car to attract the ladies, as i'd like to think my charm & dazzling good looks are all i require 8) ;D.


We've met. They aren't.  :


----------



## head_ed

Me like very much too! ;D

Although I think me & Judith needed bolster seats in the back, there's so much room when you hit corners at those kind of speeds you slide about somewhat! LOL :

Still I bet it's a little quieter in the Cotswolds now we've all gone home....._well Tim anyway_ 

Horny Goats Weed anyone?  ;D

pj
:-*


----------



## W7 PMC

> We've met. Â They aren't. Â  :


*LOL* ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

> V:
> 
> Just to pull you up on your 2nd point & stating again that you do display significant levels of ignorance when posting a reply to a subject you know little or nothing about. The R1 is certainly not cheap, defo aint shit, but is Japanese so you got 1 out of 3 right.
> 
> The R1 was the most advanced & rated motorcycle ever built when it was released a few years ago & is still now, one of the most sought after machines on the market.


Dont be daft Paul. I was only saying this to annoy him. I know about R1 that costs about 9-10k and there is a new one that is the first bike to have broken to one to one ratio of power to weight.

But bikes don't really interest me anyway.


----------

